# Briwax Wax or Liberon Black Bison Wax



## Fax (Feb 23, 2017)

Hello friends,

Just looking for a tougher wax, 
I just bought some Briwax yesterday and used it on some furniture.

I applied it thin and then let it dry 10 minutes; afterwards it was very easy to buff it to a high gloss
; because of this, do you think that Briwax Wax is a harder wax than Liberon Black Bison Wax ?

It was a lot easier to buff it to a high gloss than Liberon Wax.










Thank you very much for your help! 
Julian


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

I've not used the Liberon but the Briwax seem to flimsy to me. I can scratch it off with my fingernail; not the best choice for furniture that get everyday use.


----------

